
The Exquisite Role of Dark Matter - gmays
https://edge.org/conversation/priyamvada_natarajan-the-exquisite-role-of-dark-matter
======
nealabq
This was well worth reading if you're in a patient, contemplative mood. It's
mostly a snapshot of what's going on in the author's mind and research right
now, and it reflects the thinking of the wider cosmology community. The author
is candid, not guarding her words or resorting to formula. She's thinking and
feeling everything she says. It's personal.

And the last 7 paragraphs are particularly personal. She gives a quick history
of here career rise, emphasizing the support she's received. She's modest, she
doesn't spin. She calls her work a "meditation", which feels exactly right.

------
edem
There is a picture of the author in the middle of the page which makes
scrolling on a mobile device hard (because of its width).

------
sprash
If you are looking for any funding for your new Astronomy or Particle Physics
project always somehow throw the popular buzzword "Dark Matter" in the mix.
Nobody knows what you are actually looking for and nobody expects you to find
anything. However now you have enough time and money to concentrate on "real"
physics which in most cases sounds much more boring.

~~~
argumentum
What do you consider "real" physics? Dark matter is not some voodoo word, it's
part of the _standard model_ of cosmology. While we know it exists, we don't
know how it works, and theorizing & experimenting about it is crucial to
understanding Nature.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter)

~~~
sprash
Except for neutrinos dark matter is NOT part of the current standard model.
There has never been a single measurement of a dark matter particle in the
lab. E.g. LHCb specifically build to find SUSY particles, so far has found
ZERO events. Also a very big amount of the "evidence" for Dark Matter can be
parametrized with corrections to the Gravitational force. Since Gravity is the
only force which not quantized yet changes are going to be made there anyway.
E.g. It is very plausible that the MOND potential is a parametrized correction
for quantum gravity effects.

